
Dependency Injection Is Useless in JavaScript - r2dnb
http://read.reddy.today/read/12/dependency-injection-is-useless-in-javascript
======
davelnewton
DI/IoC isn't useless at all; we use it in JS all the time.

The _mechanism_ of DI/IoC is different than the concept itself.

